# Alu headset spacers



## simonali (2 Apr 2008)

2 off unwanted 1 1/8" black alloy Aheadset spacers, one 10mm and one 25mm. Free to anyone who needs/wants 'em. They're very light and weigh 11g together. First to reply can have them.


----------



## Dave5N (5 Apr 2008)

If you still have them, I'd like 'em please.


----------



## Zoiders (5 Apr 2008)

If one finds himself worrying about the weight of headset spacers then you may have issues

Not that I have carbon fibre spacers on my bike though I might add


----------



## simonali (6 Apr 2008)

Dave5N said:


> If you still have them, I'd like 'em please.



PM me your snail mail addy and they're yours.


----------

